# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية >  وسائل إبداعية لحفظ القرآن للـ د/ يحيى الغوثاني

## هدوء عاصف

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته









يهديها لكم
د.يحيى الغوثاني 



هذه المادة .. 

إشراقة تبدد سحباً من اليأس ،
وتضعك في مصاف حفظة القرآن ، 
من خلال وسائل وطرق إبداعية
تقودك إلى إتقان حفظ كتاب الله
أعدها وقدمها الشيخ يحيى الغوثاني
وهي خلاصة تجاربه وخبراته ودوراته
في تعليم حفظ القرآن ،
يهديها لك لتكون معيناً ومرشدا في حفظ كتاب الله .
-اكتسب مقدرة حفظ الوجه الأول خلال 10 دقائق .
-تعرف على أيسر طرق الحفظ و المراجعة .
-استفد من التجارب و النماذج المعروضة .
-لأجل هذا السبب يخفق الكثير في ضبط الحفظ .
-عندما تصاب بفتور وقت الحفظ افعل الآتي ..
-تعلم طريقة التاءات العشر في الحفظ .
-هناك 25 طريقة للحفظ ، فأيها تستخدم ؟
-تعلم رسم الآيات و قراءتها من لوح خيالك .




الشريط الأول

الشريط الثاني*

----------

